# Low Budget System



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

So Freunde der Sonne,

ich habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen doch einen Windoof-Rechner anstatt eines Mac's zu kaufen... allerdings werde ich diesen nur für Games benutzen. Was bei mir soviel heisst:

WoW (auch Lich King)

eventuell Warhammer Online


auf Crysis etc. lege ich keinen Wert!



Da ich für alles andere meinen Schleppi benutze möchte ich nur fürs daddeln auch nicht die mega Kohle raushauen!


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen das System zu optimieren... (nach Preis/Leistung)





> System Low Budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kurze Erklärung bevor ihr mich zerfleischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steh auf 2 DVD Laufwerke sowie ein Diskettenlaufwerk! Ein Card Reader ist für mich ein muss!

Gehäuse / Tastatur ist mir wayne... die G11 gefällt mir aber ich denke die fliegt eh raus... 

ich will ca. auf 700€ runter!


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

Ich find das sieht ziemlich vernünftig aus. Aber ich finde die Grafikkarte ziemlich hochgegegriffen wenn du doch nur WoW und sowas spielst. Da ließe sich vllt noch der eine oder andere &#8364;uro sparen..

Bei deinem TFT lässt sich auch noch was sparen, da kenn ich mich aber von der Qualität net so gut aus. Aber da gibts viele Angebote die preislich drunter liegen. Ich spiele selber mit dem Gedanken mir von HannsG den 22" für 199&#8364; zu holen. Aber kA wie gut das Bild dann ist ..

Da ich persönlich auch Crysis spiele, hätte ich hier ne GeForce 7900GT von XFX die jetzt bald irgendwann einer 8800 weichen muss, Interesse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

Wieviel willst haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte mir halt dass die Grafikkarte schon mit der CPU auf einer höhe sein sollte... eventuell geh ich auch mit beidem nochmal eins runter dann wäre die 7900 eine alternative.

Der TFT von BenQ ist 16facher Testsieger und hat eine Top Reaktionszeit etc. (aber warscheinlich muss der für nen billigeren weichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

hups, ich hab total übersehen, dass du auf 700&#8364; runterkommen willst *g*

hab grad ma bei ebay geguckt was ich für die karte noch da bekommen würde (es ist traurig (für mich)). will mich jetzt wo ich noch kaum den markt beobachtet hab nicht zusehr festlegen, aber ich denke mal, auf jeden fall unter 100&#8364;.

es wird schwer mit monitor auf unter 700&#8364; zu kommen, aber warte mal, ich bau auch mal

*********

Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
Sparkle SP-PX86GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS, 256 MB, 128 Bit, PCIe x16
1
&#8364; 109,-*
&#8364; 109,-*

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo E4600
2x 2400 MHz, 2x 1024 kByte, 800 MHz (Quadpumped), Allendale
1
&#8364; 134,-*
&#8364; 134,-*

&#8226;
Boxed Lüfter
alle Modelle
1

Floppy-Laufwerke
NEC Diskettenlaufwerk FD1231H
34Pin Floppy, 3,5 Zoll, 1,44 MB
1
&#8364; 8,90*
&#8364; 8,90*

TFT-Monitore 19 Zoll
Samsung SyncMaster 931BF
19 Zoll, 1280x1024 Pixel, 700 : 1
1
&#8364; 224,-*
&#8364; 224,-*

Netzteile bis 600 Watt
Cooler Master RealPower M 520W
520 Watt, ATX12V 2.2, EPS, 6 Stecker, 6 Stecker
1
&#8364; 67,-*
&#8364; 67,-*

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Cooler Master Centurion 5
5 x 5,25" extern, 4 x 3,5" intern, ATX
1
&#8364; 49,-*
&#8364; 49,-*

&#8226;
Lüfter 80mm
80 mm
1
&#8226;
Lüfter 120mm
120 mm
1

CardReader
CardReader 53in1 USB2.0
CF, SM, xD, MS, MMC, SD, MD, USB 2.0, Ja, Ja
1
&#8364; 9,-*
&#8364; 9,-*

DVD-Brenner SATA
LG GSA-H62N
18 / 8 / 10 fach, 18 / 6 / 10 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach
1
&#8364; 32,90*
&#8364; 32,90*

Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5N-E SLI
NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI, 1.333 MHz, 2x PCIe x16, Sockel 775
1
&#8364; 89,-*
&#8364; 89,-*

&#8226;
Ultra DMA/133 Controller
max. 4 Geräte, 133 MB/s
1
&#8226;
NVIDIA nForce6
max. 4 Geräte, RAID 0, 1, 5, JBOD, 0+1, 300 MB/s
1
&#8226;
Serial ATA/300 Controller
max. 1 Geräte, 300 MB/s
1
&#8226;
USB 2.0 Controller
60 MB/s, USB 2.0, max. 127 Geräte
1
&#8226;
FireWire Controller
50 MB/s, FireWire, max. 63 Geräte
1
&#8226;
Realtek ALC883
1, Realtek ALC883
1
&#8226;
Marvell 88E1116
1 x RJ-45
1

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Western Digital WD1600AAJS
160 GB, 8,9/8/7200, &#8364; 0,28*, Serial ATA/300
1
&#8364; 44,-*
&#8364; 44,-*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit
2048 MB, CL5 5-5-15, 2, PC2 6400
1
&#8364; 49,-*
&#8364; 49,-*

DVD-Laufwerke SATA
Asus DVD-E818A3T
18 / 48 fach, 5 fach, Serial ATA/150, 105 / 95 ms
1
&#8364; 17,90*
&#8364; 17,90*

Zwischensumme:
&#8364; 833,70*


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

So ich habe nun mal dank deiner Hilfe überarbeitet...

ich habe mich entschieden die 20€ mehr zu investieren und den Core2Duo 6750 zu nehmen (einfach Top Preis-Leistung)



> CPU	Intel	Core 2 Duo E6750	174 €
> Grafikkarte:	Sparkle	SP-PX86GTS	109 €
> Mainboard:	Asus	P5N-E SLI	89 €
> RAM:	GeIL	DIMM 2GB DDR2-800 (CL4)	61 €
> ...



den Monitor verbuche ich einfach unter Kollateralschäden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

joar, sieht ziemlich vernünftig aus

und ich finds allemal sinnvoller die größere cpu und dafür kleinere graka zu nehmen. graka-preise sind übers jahr gesehen im freien fall .. meine hat jetzt in genau einem jahr über 100% verloren. da isses finanziell sinnvoller ab und an upzugraden

jetzt muss ich echt mal scharf nachdenken, ob ich meine graka verkaufen will, hätteste denn wirklich interesse?

die läuft saugut, is allerdings nicht die leiseste. war nie übertaktet und in einem superbelüftetem system (weil mir der krach egal war)

achso, die festplatte würd ich nochmal genauer angucken, da kommt mir Preis/Leistungstechnisch irgendwas komisch vor!

[edit]

 Western Digital WD1600AAJS
Caviar Special Edition

5&#8364; mehr und doppelte Kapazität!


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

ja sie ist ja allemal besser als die von sparkle... überleg dir nen preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die festplatte ist allerdings komisch...  aber die zahlen stimmen sowie die marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: vielleicht kauf ich für den preis sogar 2 und mach einen auf Raid 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

hmm, ich saß schon händereibend vor dem bildschirm, als ich deinen thread gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste dann aber arbeitstechnisch einen bürowechsel machen .. und dann standen schon wieder sooooooooo viele posts drinnen... jetzt habt ihr mir den ganzen spaß verdorben -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also gleich mal als erstes: ich gratuliere dir zu der entscheidung, jetzt doch keinen mac zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu deiner machine ^^:
sieht gut aus, und wenn du die grafikkarte von claet bekommen kannst, hab ich eigentlich nix auszusetzen, weil die sparkle karten qualitativ eine katastrophe sind. naja, sonst halt nur noch die festplatte(n), aber da bist ja noch am büberlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

ich tendiere bei der graka momentan eher zu claets grafikkarte oder zu der XFX GF8600GT XXX für 84&#8364;!

Irgendwie mag ich Sparkle nicht ;/

Die Festplatten scheinen echt einfach nur billig zu sein! *komisch

/edit: @Ennia dachte mir schon dass du dich beißen würdest wenn du siehst dass alles schon fertig ist bevor du antworten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit2: @Claet ich bestell den heute noch das mit der Graka wird nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sry


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

oh, das war ein missverständniss!

ja doch,die platten sind billig, nur deine fand ich noch zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte oben noch was reineditiert, guck da nochmal, vllt is das untergegangen


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

ok mädels nun gehts rund ich will bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 sachecn sind noch "offen"

Festplatten: 2x80GB mit Raid 0 oder 1x160GB Preisunterschied 40€

Graka: noch garkein Plan... XFX GF8600GT XXX für 84€? ja/nein


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

also ich habs mir überlegt und behalt meine graka noch 1-2 monate (sorry), jetzt erscheinen grade die neuen 9er Karten. Da warte ich noch ein wenig bis die Preise fallen..

Zum Thema Raid kann ich dir leider au nix sagen, hatte ich noch nie..

Die Graka is kein Bolide (klar bei dem Preis) aber für WoW reichts dicke!!


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

ja dann: XFX GF8600GT XXX für 84€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die reicht wirklich


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

so hab den dvd brenner noch sata genommen und das 2. gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einen cardreader mit floppy genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bestellen geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg^^ dann mal heute schnell zu alternate fahren (25km) und abholen^^


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

du kannst das da abholen? was für ein glück du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spaß heute abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

das ist der vorteil wenn man nähe gießen wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (der EINZIGE)


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

holst du meinen auch ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst ihn mir dann nur noch vorbeibringen, ich lad dich dann auch auf ein bierchen oder nen kaffee ein ^^


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

wo? kein thema wenns 50km umkreis ist


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

wenn du eh grad unterwegs bist, von alternate zu mir sinds 70 km..

ich hätt gerne ne GeFoce 8800GTX

achso und die Karte müsstest du bitte auch bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

hehe ne jetzt kommen ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

@ umaline: map24 sagt fogendes:

547.85 km
05:35 h

ist das noch ok für dich ^^ ?


----------



## Umaline (21. Februar 2008)

grade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (22. Februar 2008)

und, wie siehts aus? läuft der pc? *neugierde*


----------



## Umaline (22. Februar 2008)

rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



benchmark mach ich am sonntag^^


----------



## Topsecret (22. Februar 2008)

Hab hier auch noch ein System für 700&#8364; glatt, falls noch andere eine günstige Maschine suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darin enthalten sind die MwSt. , Versandkosten und Zusammenbau. Den Preis kann ich euch maximal bis zum 29.02.2008 halten, danach wird es teuerer oder billiger, weiß man nie so genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mein Systemvorschlag:

Spar-PC

CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 boxed

Grafikkarte:  Asus EN8600GT SILENT/HTDP/512M (HDTV/2xDVI)

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-N650SLI-DS4L (GL/2x16x/DDR2/R)

Arbeitsspeicher:  2GB Corsair / Twin2X / CL4 / KIT-2x1024MB / Black XMS2

Festplatte:  Western Digital WD800AAJS 8MB SATA2

Gehäuse:  Artic Silentium T2 /silber/550Watt (extrem leise)

Monitor:  BenQ FP93GX+ 19" 2ms 800:1

DVD-Brenner:  Sony Optiarc SATA AD-7200S-0S silber

DVD-LAufwerk:  Sony Optiarc SATA DDU1612S-0S silber

Diskette:  NEC FD12314-76 1,44MB silber

Card Reader:  CardReader int 70in1 USB 2.0 equip / Color Box

&#8226; 4 Slots zum parallelen Datenaustausch
&#8226; Unterstützt über 70 Speicherkartentypen bis zu 16 GB
&#8226; Online Nachrüstung zum Gebrauch zukünftiger Kartentypen mit größerer Speicherkapazität oder neuer Spezifikation möglich
&#8226; Unterstützt Windows 98SE, 2000, ME, XP, Vista und Mac OS 10.2 oder höher
&#8226; Inkl. USB-Kabel und Software zur Verwaltung und Verschlüsselung der Dateien
&#8226; Plug & Play
&#8226; Hot Swapping
&#8226; Kein externer Stromanschluss nötig
&#8226; Inkl. Setup CD
&#8226; Inkl. Frontblenden in schwarz und silber
&#8226; Verpackung: equip Color Box
&#8226; 3,5"

Tastatur: Logitech G11 Keyboard

So bei interesse einfach eine PN oder E-Mail, wie gesagt den Preis kann ich maximal bis zum 26ten halten.


Gruss

Topsecret


----------



## Umaline (22. Februar 2008)

auch nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit monitor 700&#8364; ist top preis für den rechner (ich will trotzdem nicht tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

am meisten freu ich mich auf den genialen tft (im wow einsatz dann)


----------



## claet (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, das Angebot is wirklich top, kann man nix gegen sagen!


----------



## Topsecret (22. Februar 2008)

Freut mich wenn es euch gefällt, falls jemand ein Angebot haben möchte, einfach anschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin mir zeimlich sicher dass ich so einige im Preis schlage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Topsecret


----------



## beavis666 (24. Februar 2008)

ich würd bei dem prozi den lüfter bei gelegenheit gegen nen vernünftigen austauschen. der prozessor hat sehr gutes oc potential 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 3,2 ghz macht der ohne probleme. mit nen wenig fingerspitzengefühl auch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. Februar 2008)

ja aber was bringt ihm das?

er will darauf WoW zocken, sonst nüscht.

warum sollte er dann seine CPU übertakten und damit ein Risiko eingehen? FPS mäßig bringt das eh net viel (zumindest bei WoW), und ist von daher nutzloses Risiko..


----------



## Umaline (25. Februar 2008)

ich war noch nie ein fan von oc...

zumal ich die garantie der cpu sehr schätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber danke trotzdem für den tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. Februar 2008)

naja ich sags mal so, an sich bin ich auch kein großer fan vom übertakten, weil es mir einfach nix bringt..

wenn meine cpu in 2 jahren sehr langsam ist und ich ncoh was rausholen kann, fein .. aber meistens tendiere ich dann doch zu ner neuen cpu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei älteren cpus macht oc sinn, bei nagelneuen nicht find ich


----------



## beavis666 (25. Februar 2008)

naja muss jeder selbst wissen, was er will. mein 6750ger rennt jedenfalls ohne probleme auf 3,2 ghz und wenn man mal anwendungen laufen hat wo es auf rechenpower ankommt merkt man den schub schon gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. mit guter kühlung wird er unter volllast auch nie wärmer als 45grad.


----------



## Ennia (25. Februar 2008)

so, mein system ist heute vormittag angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin in der mittagspause schnell mal heim gefahren um das ding auszupacken und zu fotografieren ^^ ah, herrlich sag ich nur


----------

